# Bulking - Several smaller meals vs A few big meals



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Thought this would be interesting to see. Do you eat several meals per day in smaller portions, or just a few large meals per day?

I personally prefer the lower meal frequency. Bulking on 4000kcal atm and love the whole feeling of waiting to eat, feeling really hungry and then stuffing my face with 1000 calories worth of food 4 times a day and feeling totally satisfied after each meal. Makes consuming a lot of calories pretty easy for me, tried the 6 meal a day approach once but I never feel very hungry with it and get picky with what I fancy eating, whereas if I wait for 4-5 hours after eating a meal I become ravenous and there isn't much I won't enjoy  So eating all the boring foods becomes a lot easier.


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

I have around 4 square meals with the occasional healthy snack, usually fruit or a protein bar.

I completely agree with the bigger meals (personally), less often - I guess it just depends what sort of person you are and how your daily schedule is organised with work, gym, life etc.


----------



## little_johnson (Dec 7, 2014)

Probably 2-3 main meals a day, i dont see the point in 6-7 meals but it has its place if you have a smaller stomach etc an cant shovel calories in. Years back id be saying 6-7 due to 'keeping the body anabolic' what a load of bro science aha got disproved, do what works for you as a person


----------



## little_johnson (Dec 7, 2014)

@imnotapervert your new avi fits perfect with the name :,)


----------



## GeordieOak70 (Sep 16, 2013)

I eat every 2 hours or so but I eat large each time I cant fill myself lately its madness I eat until my stomach hurts then an hour later its gone down and an hour later again and im pouching shed loads once more lol.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

several large meals


----------



## Jalex (Nov 16, 2014)

I just eat/snack all throughout the day until I hit my calorie target then stop.

Sometimes this means 4pm, sometimes it means I need to eat 2000 before bed at night (if I've had a super busy day).

Basically, just when conveniant/hungry, as it doesn't affect results in the slightest


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Just do whatever is easiest on your stomach and is most convenient for your daily schedule. For me it'll very from day to day slightly but I usually end up having four fairly equal sized meals.


----------



## 4NT5 (Jun 1, 2007)

I have several smaller meals as my job allows it. It also sits better in my stomach.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

little_johnson said:


> @imnotapervert your new avi fits perfect with the name :,)


I changed it again last night, just seen this post now and I was like WTF is he on about, before I remembered I very briefly had a Mr Bean avi :lol:


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

I prefer more frequent meals but this changes due to work shift patterns.

Total daily/cals remain fairly constant though


----------



## little_johnson (Dec 7, 2014)

Lmao mr bean was perfect aha


----------

